# Reformed Polemical Theologies Online



## Travis Fentiman (Jan 7, 2021)

One of the most popular generas of reformed scholasticism was Polemical Theology, which is Scriptural theology that is organized around refuting false doctrines and religions. The brilliance of the light is often most clearly seen in contrast to the darkness of error.

Little is it known that nearly every single theological or practical question about Christianity today has already been hammered out by the reformed in near exhaustive detail and length during the 1500’s & 1600’s.

If one can find out which erroneous sect erred on the issue during that time, then you will find a wealth of literature proving the Scriptural position in detail in the many reformed, polemical writings against that sect.

Hence, as a gateway into this literature, we have compiled all the important reformed handbooks of polemical theology since the Reformation that we could find. Most of them are in Latin.

Polemical Theologies​
This is just a beginning. I hope to fill out the webpages against the sects in much greater detail in the future, and hope, if the Lord wills, to build a system of literature, reformed according to the Word of God, on every last aspect of Christianity. May the Lord see it through.



“Sanctify them through thy truth: thy word is truth.”

Jn. 17:17​


----------

